# Feuerwerk - Wieviel habt ihr gekauft?



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2014)

Kleine Umfrage zu Silvester!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2014)

Nichts. Gebe seit Jahren das Geld für Essen & Trinken aus, habe mehr davon


----------



## Amon (29. Dezember 2014)

Ok nur nix is zu kurz. 

Also ich gebe dafür nix aus, is das Geld zu schade für.


----------



## frostigerhauch (29. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Ok nur nix is zu kurz.
> 
> Also ich gebe dafür nix aus, is das Geld zu schade für.



Genau so. Feuerwerk sieht man ja auch so genug


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2014)

frostigerhauch schrieb:


> Genau so. Feuerwerk sieht man ja auch so genug


Wenn das alle denken, guckt man sich bald am 31. die Sterne an.


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. Dezember 2014)

Geld verbrennen...Wozu?! Schön Essen gehen und dann mit'nem gepflegten Glässchen ins neue Jahr rein.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Dezember 2014)

Gar nichts weil ich den scheissdreck schon lange nicht mehr unterstütze. Gibt genug andere die knallen da kann man sich das eh sparen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Dezember 2014)

Die armen Haustiere oder Wildtiere. Ein Tag des leidens, nicht nur für Tiere sondern auch für so manches Portmonee. Geld in die Luft jagen....manche Menschen sind anscheinend echt Zombies, ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## S754 (29. Dezember 2014)

[x] <20€

Ach, meistens nicht viel. 5-6 Raketen vielleicht zu Mitternacht und das wars.
Habe eh einen super Ausblick und sehe alles^^

Kenne aber jemanden, der mehr als 500€ dafür ausgibt. Das kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen


----------



## XT1024 (29. Dezember 2014)

Von mir gibt es für den Quatsch nicht einen Heller. Da würde ich ja eher noch einen Monat WoW finanzieren - und ich habe momentan gar keine richtige Spiellust.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn das alle denken, guckt man sich bald am 31. die Sterne an.


Und? Die sind auch fesch, dazu das passende optische Hilfsmittel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn das alle denken, guckt man sich bald am 31. die Sterne an.



Wenn es regnet, dann nicht


----------



## S754 (29. Dezember 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wenn es regnet, dann nicht



Regen? Hier liegt ein halber Meter Schnee und es will nicht aufhören


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Dezember 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wenn es regnet, dann nicht




Regen? 

Kommt immer drauf an wo man wohnt, sehe da eher viel Schnee  ok könnte mehr sein 


Aber selber kaufen werde ich nichts, das dankt mir auch mein Hund. Wobei es ihm nicht viel ausmacht, der ist da eher ruhig

mfg


----------



## batghost29 (29. Dezember 2014)

Für 40 - 50 Teuronen 1 mal im Jahr Böllern macht echt Laune.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Regen? Hier liegt ein halber Meter Schnee und es will nicht aufhören



Bei uns hier ist es trocken


----------



## Anticrist (29. Dezember 2014)

0€, abgesehen davon kann ich von der Terrasse das Feuerwerk am Brandenburger Tor beobachten, wenn ich möchte.
ich hab mit 16 oder 17 das letzte mal Knallzeug genutzt. Man wächst eben raus.


----------



## Crush182 (29. Dezember 2014)

Wow... der Thread/die Schreiber hier ist/sind mir echt sympatisch 

ich ---> NULL € und das wird sich vmtl. nie ändern 
Weil: sinnlos, laut, teuer -nervt 

Und btw. auf die ganzen besoffenen Idioten könnte ich auch verzichten^^


----------



## Robonator (29. Dezember 2014)

Gar nichts, das Geld wird in sinnvolleres gesteckt. Meist bekommt mein Vater auf der Arbeit allerdings mal ne Kiste voll Ballerzeugs geschenkt. 
Bei uns isses aber auch so das so hart rumgeböllert wird, das ich 100m weiter die Tanke nicht mehr sehen kann, von daher braucht man da nicht noch unbedingt mitzuwirken


----------



## XeT (29. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man sich die Netzteilempfehlungen ansieht sollte es klar sein. 
Jeder hier ist gegen chinaböller. 
Mehr als eine Batterie wird aber auch nicht gekauft.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2014)

Nix, sonst kann ich das Geld auch direkt anzünden - verbrät man keinen Sprit aufm Weg zum Supermarkt um den Kram zu holen ...


----------



## Baker79 (29. Dezember 2014)

Nix,  da hol ich mir lieber nen guten Single Malt.


----------



## Kotor (29. Dezember 2014)

*AUT:*_
Seit Anfang 2010 gilt österreichweit ein neues, verschärftes Pyrotechnikgesetz, das es damit zu Silvester zum ersten Mal zu beachten gilt.

Die Verwendung von Feuerwerkskörpern der Klasse "F2" - beispielsweise "Schweizerkracher" oder "Pirat" - ist daher im Ortsgebiet grundsätzlich verboten.

Für Knallkörper und Feuerwerke der Kategorien "F3" und "F4" ist eine behördliche Bewilligung notwendig. Illegal verwendete Feuerwerkskörper werden beschlagnahmt, es drohen Strafen bis zu 3.600 Euro. Kommen Personen zu Schaden, dann sind in der Regel Haftstrafen bis zu drei Jahren möglich.
_
... hält sich nur keiner daran. Meist fliegen ein paar Finger oder illegale Pyrothechnik-Lagerhallen in die Luft.
Noch immer fahren Unmengen an Österreichern über die tschechische Grenze, um sich so ein Zeug zu besorgen


----------



## Pixy (29. Dezember 2014)

_Nix!!!

Ich gebe für solch ein Müll kein Geld aus.
Die Umwelt dankt es mir.

Es gibt genug Deppen die jährlich mehr als 300€ in sowas investieren.
Da sehe ich keinen Sinn drin. Ich hasse Sylvester.

Ist nur laut, es stinkt, man trifft mehr Deppen auf einem Haufen als im ganzen Jahr zusammen , die dann auch immer der Meinung sind, ein Böller zwischen den Füßen, sei amüsant.
_


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2014)

Komme auf fast genau 25€, für 700 Schuss. 600 davon mit Kaliber 8mm  Der Bunsenbrenner zum anzünden, und damit einen die Finger nicht abfrieren - Kostenlose Leihnahme vom Geschäft. Und wegen 25€ ... meine Fresse ... nächstes Jahr halt 1x weniger Pizza bestellt, oder ca. 4 Schachteln weniger Kippen gekauft, oder 0,5 PC Spiel weniger gekauft, ... 

Allerdings kenne ich auch Leute die geben 150€ und noch mehr aus.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Dezember 2014)

25€ müsste auch unser Rahmen an Silvester sein. 
Ich bin dann allerdings meist auch 2Stunden draußen und bau mir eigene Kombinationen auf


----------



## EnergyCross (30. Dezember 2014)

Zu fünft zusammengelegt und auf etwa 100 Euro gekommen. Dafür sind Batterien mit Kaliber 63 dabei


----------



## Kinguin (30. Dezember 2014)

Nix, ich mach eher ein chilligen Abend mit Freunden oder Familie mit ordentlich Essen und so ^^
Hat man mehr von ,und vom Feuerwerk kriegt man genug mit, bin da irgendwie rausgewachsen


----------



## BertB (31. Dezember 2014)

ebenfalls nichts,

bis vor 4 jahren hab ich jedes jahr über 100€ ausgegeben, damit die knaller auch ja das ganze jahr reichen,
hab sogar noch welche, nichtmal wenige

jetzt ist mit das geld zu schade,

lieber mehr hardware kram 

von mir aus bräuchte auch sonst keiner böllern,

geh dies jahr zu freunden, die zu hause bleiben, weil die hunde und katzen auch so durchdrehen werden,
wird bestimmt trotzdem nett,
kommen auch noch paar mehr leute,
wilde saufparty kann ich ebenfalls verzichten

dass 2/3 der leute bisher "nichts" angekreuzt haben,überrascht mich allerdings schon


----------



## shotta (31. Dezember 2014)

habe diesmal nur d-böller gekauft und bier und wiskey.

eigentlich kaufe ich immernoch eine packung raketen. ich denke einmal im jahr kann man für feuerwerkskörper mal 20€ ausgeben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir ist es überschaubar: 
-Pyro Knallpatronen
-Zwei kleine Batterien
-Zutaten zur Schwarzpulverherstellung


----------



## Natler (31. Dezember 2014)

Eine überschaubare Sammlung an Feuerwerk im Wert von 8€


----------



## Apfelcake1999 (31. Dezember 2014)

Wir haben einen Hund und der dankt es uns wenn wir nichts machen. Die Nachbarn machen schon genug, wenn man's sehen will geht man darin.


----------



## Darkyzocker (31. Dezember 2014)

Dieses Jahr auch nix sonst habe ich auch so meist 30 bis 50€ für Silvester ausgegeben.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Januar 2015)

Also dieses Jahr hat man deutlich gemerkt dass da viel weniger am Start war. Hier war nach 30min wieder totenstille. Als wär nichts gewesen.


----------



## addicTix (1. Januar 2015)

Für 50€ schöne 50mm bömbchen gekauft im schönen Frankreich gekauft.
Eimer hingestellt, Salz reingefüllt, Rohr reingesteckt und die 50mm Kugel gleich hinterher.
Sah mega toll aus  ! Und schön laut und verzögert. War einfach köstlich anzusehen wie die anderen Leute zusammengezuckt sind als die Kugel mit über 50km/h  laut raus katapultiert wurde und dann 2-3 Sekunden später noch viel lauter explodiert ist


----------



## OutOfMemory (1. Januar 2015)

Ich habe nichts gekauft. Nachbar neben an hat wohl gesamtes Arsenal gekauft. Meine ganze Wohnung war von Nebel umhüllt, die Raketen klangen wie Phaser aus einem SciFi Film.


----------



## Aldrearic (1. Januar 2015)

Ich kaufe schon länger kein Feuerwerk mehr. Wieso? Die Quartiere nebenan geben da immer mehrere 1000er aus, also hats genug geknalle um mich herum  Die machen da am Nationalfeiertag vorallem immer einen Krieg, wer hat das schönere und grössere Feuerwerk. An Silvester ist hier auch Feuerwerk zu sehen, aber längst nicht so viel.


----------



## Keinem (1. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte auch nicht mit so etwas die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. Gestern haben wir uns in der Runde auch darüber ein bisschen unterhalten und da hat doch echt jemand für knapp 300€ eingekauft. Das hätte ich entweder angelegt, etwas aufgerüstet oder ein neues Objektiv gekauft  . So etwas kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## addicTix (2. Januar 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch nicht mit so etwas die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. Gestern haben wir uns in der Runde auch darüber ein bisschen unterhalten und da hat doch echt jemand für knapp 300€ eingekauft. Das hätte ich entweder angelegt, etwas aufgerüstet oder ein neues Objektiv gekauft  . So etwas kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Naja gibt halt Leute, deren Hobby es eben ist, an Silvester/Neujahr die Post abgehen zu lassen mit Knallern.
Kenne einige Leute, die pro Monat 5-10€ weglegen für Silvesterraketen zu kaufen wenn's dann soweit ist.
Manche würden auch nicht nachvollziehen können, wieso man sich für 300€ ein Objektiv kauft, wenn sie selber nicht hobbymäßig oder in Richtung professionel fotografieren möchten. Die würden dann auch lieber was anderes mit dem Geld machen.
Ich würde jetzt auch nicht gerade 300€ für n paar Knaller ausgeben, dieses Jahr warens rund 50€. 
Von dem Geld hätte man sich auch das ein oder andere Spiel kaufen können, oder mit der Freundin lecker essen gehen können.
Muss eben jeder selber wissen, was man mit dem Geld am besten anfängt, was einem zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Polyethylen (2. Januar 2015)

Ich hab letztes Jahr genau 71 € ausgegeben, dieses Jahr (man klingt das komisch) wirds bestimmt noch mehr + ne Internetbestellung werden. Für mich einer der schönsten Momente im Jahr, das muss also irgendwie gefeiert werden. Selbst bei dem leichten Nieselregen 14/15 hats noch ne Menge Spass gemacht. Ich denk mal, irgendwann komm ich auch bei 200 € und noch mehr an.



BertB schrieb:


> dass 2/3 der leute bisher "nichts" angekreuzt haben,überrascht mich allerdings schon


Du musst nur wissen, wo man gucken muss, dann siehts anders aus  Firmen, Shops & Online-Shops Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für den Jahreswechsel 2014 / 2015 aus? - FEUERWERK Forum


----------



## Keinem (2. Januar 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Naja gibt halt Leute, deren Hobby es eben ist, an Silvester/Neujahr die Post abgehen zu lassen mit Knallern.
> Kenne einige Leute, die pro Monat 5-10€ weglegen für Silvesterraketen zu kaufen wenn's dann soweit ist.
> Manche würden auch nicht nachvollziehen können, wieso man sich für 300€ ein Objektiv kauft, wenn sie selber nicht hobbymäßig oder in Richtung professionel fotografieren möchten. Die würden dann auch lieber was anderes mit dem Geld machen.
> Ich würde jetzt auch nicht gerade 300€ für n paar Knaller ausgeben, dieses Jahr warens rund 50€.
> ...



ich gebe dir Recht  .

Perssönlich hätte ich aber auch keine 300€ für ein Objektiv hingelegt. Ich bin noch Anfänger in diesem Bereich und habe meine DSLR erst seit ein paar Wochen. Da hätte ich die 300€ eher "angebrochen"  .


----------



## BertB (2. Januar 2015)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Du musst nur wissen, wo man gucken muss, dann siehts anders aus  Firmen, Shops & Online-Shops Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für den Jahreswechsel 2014 / 2015 aus? - FEUERWERK Forum



dass auf "feuerwerk.net" andere zahlen kommen, ist klar 

da überraschen mich eher die 2% " gar nichts"
12% "über 1000€" ist allerdings auch oberkrass


----------

